# electrical spark



## JChenault (Jun 19, 2011)

We're doing Cats - and the director wants one of the cats to go UL, take a power cord, and unplug it ( with some dramatic sparks ) plunging the stage into darkness.


Any suggestions?


----------



## techno89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I mean, the only way I can think of making sparks would be to well.. actually make them. Might be better off with some sound effects and maybe maybe maybe a strobe.


----------



## avkid (Jun 19, 2011)

Look into some sort of spark generator.


----------



## cpf (Jun 19, 2011)

Actually getting the plug to spark wouldn't be big or bright enough (or safe enough). The much better idea would be a strobe and well-timed SFX (not only the snap/"zap" of the unplug, but a things-shutting-down whirring noise like freesound :: view sample :: power_down.wav or freesound :: view sample :: 31.wav in reverse). It would get the message across much better than a barely-visible flash.


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2011)

Pyro would be the way to go on this. Of course, safely, with proper personel... bla bla....

You are looking for an effect called a "robotic". Robotics & Gunflash | Robotics

They come in pretty small packages and will do exactly what you want.

But once again, proper procedures must be followed.....


Beyond that, there is always a piece of steel next to a grinder. Proper precautions need to be taken for that as well, its just the same as a pyro effect.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 19, 2011)

here is a spark generator for rent 

Spark Generator

and this one is smaller and maybe safer

http://www.rogergeorge.com/rentals/items/0rfspk/


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2011)

coldnorth57 said:


> here is a spark generator for rent
> 
> Spark Generator
> 
> ...


 
Just a note, both of those in the eyes of most AHJ's are pyro effects, so those same precautions should be followed.


----------



## Les (Jun 20, 2011)

A striker (rough flint cylinder rubbed by a steel stud) for a cutting torch makes a nice effect. You'd just have to figure out how to use it without being obvious. Maybe a crew member behind the wall with the striker head where the receptacle would be. Strikers are cheap and found at just about any hardware store, just don't use the thing near your face. The sparks are actually hot flint, but not hot enough to burn your skin (experience). It CAN get in your eyes though if you're within too close proximity, which is bad news bears.


----------



## VCTMike (Jun 20, 2011)

JChenault said:


> We're doing Cats - and the director wants one of the cats to go UL, take a power cord, and unplug it ( with some dramatic sparks ) plunging the stage into darkness.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
For _The Pajama Game_ I built a power console/box that immitated a short circuit with sparks by triggering some flash assemblies from cheap throw away cameras and shooting tinsel out of a hidden tube with a small fan. Looked pretty good from the audience. It was DSR near the proscenium and the audience thought it was real.

I mounted the flashes in the top and shot the tinsel up at an angle across the light path. The falling tinsel also gave it a more authentic look. Here's a look right after the flash went off and the "sparks" were falling:


----------



## SanTai (Jun 20, 2011)

I will have to agree with Footer if pyro is possible with the budget, that is the way. Almost all manufacturers of proximity fireworks have that kind of effect.

If you do not have a qualified pyro in your crew and if the budget is too low to hire the local SFX company you could look into if there are any good non-profit pyro organisation who work at professional level.
I do not know if these kind of organisations exist in the US, but if they do and are good, they can be a good resource.

The tinsel, photoflash and fan solution sounds like a intressting alternativ. Can you perhaps use a pressurised air and a solenoid valve to shot it faster?


----------



## VCTMike (Jun 20, 2011)

SanTai said:


> I will have to agree with Footer if pyro is possible with the budget, that is the way. Almost all manufacturers of proximity fireworks have that kind of effect.
> 
> If you do not have a qualified pyro in your crew and if the budget is too low to hire the local SFX company you could look into if there are any good non-profit pyro organisation who work at professional level.
> I do not know if these kind of organisations exist in the US, but if they do and are good, they can be a good resource.
> ...


 
Sure, and it would've been better, but that wasn't an option for this show.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jun 21, 2011)

In a similar vein, a puff of glitter and a strong, very tight-beamed light might be effective.

Another thought, if your actor is up against a wall, would be a spark-shower pattern of xmas lights drilled into the wall and flashed with a dimmer (or several, for more of an animated effect). With an accompanying sound effect, the audience would get the main idea.


----------



## VCTMike (Jun 22, 2011)

FatherMurphy said:


> In a similar vein, a puff of glitter and a strong, very tight-beamed light might be effective.
> 
> Another thought, if your actor is up against a wall, would be a spark-shower pattern of xmas lights drilled into the wall and flashed with a dimmer (or several, for more of an animated effect). With an accompanying sound effect, the audience would get the main idea.


 
That might work with a very fast chase set on multiple strings of lights in a random pattern layout - kind of like a star burst. It would probably be effective if there were some variations in the colors of white and light blue available also and the occasional light yellow.


----------



## StewTech (Jun 23, 2011)

I prefer the robotics, but if you do it, get the large robotic. It shows best.

However for 'Cats' it is a bit more interpretive isn't it? Perhaps silver glitter confetti peices shot from an air gun?


----------



## Tex (Jun 25, 2011)

Glitter? Is somebody on CB actually recommending the use of glitter on stage? It _is_ the herpes of art supplies, you know...


----------



## StewTech (Jun 25, 2011)

Never 'glitter'! Just the shiny glittery confetti.

Iridescent Confetti, Bulk Iridescent Confetti by the Pound 

It's not hard to clean up, so long as you don't shoot it to high or far, and you do it right after it's shot.

We did something like this, and with a flash pot and some of this stuff went off, there was a blackout, and four techs ran across the stage in blackout gear with push brooms and dry duster mops to sweep it up.


----------

